# who reckons [hi there] shoulda won.



## johnny1233465487 (May 18, 2010)

i reckon he does because hes just uberly epic.


----------



## mameks (May 18, 2010)

no, because after using the Death Note, he goes crazy. So no, he shouldn't have won, as his mind was too weak to handle the Death Notes power, therefore, he wouldn't have been able to carry out his mission.


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (May 18, 2010)

L is the only one who should have won.


----------



## Satangel (May 18, 2010)

Me, although shlong has some valid points.
But I just loved the character Kira/Light , he's my background at the moment.

He had some very good ideas though, that's why he should have won IMHO.


----------



## luke_c (May 18, 2010)

shlong said:
			
		

> no, because after using the Death Note, he goes crazy. So no, he shouldn't have won, as his mind was too weak to handle the Death Notes power, therefore, he wouldn't have been able to carry out his mission.


That was only after he got caught out and revealed as Kira by Near because Mikami was a douche and led Near to the real death note which they then replaced with a fake, if that didn't happen, he would of won.


----------



## mcp2 (May 18, 2010)

Ryuk would have killed him when he got bored.


----------



## mameks (May 18, 2010)

luke_c said:
			
		

> shlong said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh really? When Light starts using the Death Note seriously, look at the look on his face, do the same for when he thinks that L or N has him cornered He's manic.


----------



## BlueStar (May 18, 2010)

Way to put a spoiler in a topic subject.


----------



## Slyakin (May 19, 2010)

Never heard of Death Note.

*googles*

Wow, such a big fanbase about a murderous Japanese person with a killer notebook? lolwut?


----------



## cruznik71450 (May 19, 2010)

L definitely deserved the win on that. Light was really awesome but L's work on finding Kira was amazing.


----------



## KingVamp (May 19, 2010)

,but didn't light help his world in away? once he got kill chaos increase greatly , all his work and his killing was for nothing :/


----------



## Satangel (May 19, 2010)

Slyakin said:
			
		

> Never heard of Death Note.
> 
> *googles*
> 
> Wow, such a big fanbase about a murderous Japanese person with a killer notebook? lolwut?



Download it and watch it, it's amazing.
Especially if you liked Prison Break, you're gonna love this. 
But just watch it, even if you don't like Prison Break.


----------



## Slyakin (May 19, 2010)

Satangel said:
			
		

> Slyakin said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Never heard of Prison Break.

*googles*

A man being accused of a crime he didn't commit? lolwut?

Sorry about that. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I might check out Death Note, but it has a lot of fans... It's almost scary.


----------



## bnwchbammer (May 20, 2010)

It ended quite well, though L was pimpin and really shouldn't have died. Other than that... Misa should have played a bigger role near the end, other than just being a follower, but alas, the series had to end, so might as well show that relatively vague thing with Misa and leave it up to us.


----------



## Nollog (May 20, 2010)

The anime butchered the end.
It had no great episodes after L lost, and they brought in the two sub-par L's.


----------



## Satangel (May 20, 2010)

Slyakin said:
			
		

> Satangel said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



True, the series ended with that episode for me too, sucks that they ruined the ending....


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (May 22, 2010)

The fact that they changed the best stuff at the end of the manga to something cheesy was incredibly stupid...


----------



## iffy525 (May 22, 2010)

If Light won the ending would be stupid.


----------



## worlok375 (Jun 8, 2010)

To everyone saying light lost to easily, remember he BARELY lost. (what were you expecting a naruto-styled fight?)

Edit: hrm, I'm going to go watch the anime (only read the manga)


----------



## KingVamp (Jun 8, 2010)

I'm glad you move death note to this tread 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Anyway maybe it wasn't to easy , but that could had made him lost more epically 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Or less cheap as someone said...


----------



## Valfore (Jun 8, 2010)

Seriously the way the Live-action movies ended was alot better than the series, go watch them if you haven't, great stuff


----------



## BobTheJoeBob (Jun 8, 2010)

You guys want light to win!? Seriously. He killed innocent people, if he won then ALOT of innocent people would've started dying. Light's idea's were crazy. Also I think the ending was fine, I loved how matsuda starts firing at light. It really sucks that L died though, REALLY sucked. BTW I'm wondering how it ended in the manga, can anyone tell me?


----------



## Satangel (Jun 8, 2010)

Valfore said:
			
		

> Seriously the way the Live-action movies ended was alot better than the series, go watch them if you haven't, great stuff
> 
> By live action movies, do you mean this?
> I'll download that later on, thanks!
> ...



Light is just so cool, evil and sneaky, I love the way he operated and thought. He really had some great ideas too, although he derailed more and more.
But yeah, I would want Light to win, it's a fiction story, so it doesn't really matter what happens. And if Light won, the series would have ended perfectly and the memories would be even sweeter.


----------



## worlok375 (Jun 8, 2010)

What the heck happened to Mikami in the anime?


----------



## mameks (Jun 8, 2010)

Him? Errrm, 



Spoiler



Slits his wrists to try and save Light...I think Light Death Notes him


----------



## luke_c (Jun 8, 2010)

worlok375 said:
			
		

> What the heck happened to Mikami in the anime?





Spoiler



I know he done something to himself and started bleeding loads to distract the rest of them from Light so he could try to escape, dunno if he died though, if not, I guess he would of been executed.


----------



## Beats (Jun 11, 2010)

iffy525 said:
			
		

> If Light won the ending would be stupid.


If Light won, the ending would have been lightyears away.


----------

